# Advanced Sniper course



## synergy911 (Jun 5, 2010)

if anyone is interested we have a few seats left in our 5day Advanced Sniper Course. it's being held in easton, ma.
check out the site for more details.
www.synergy911.us
look at the bottom for upcoming courses.

questions:
[email protected]
508-507-9110 (o)


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

prereqs ?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Bad link?


----------



## synergy911 (Jun 5, 2010)

Link
Synergy Solutions


----------

